
Really Bad Procrastination: Creating Customer Evangelists - Wintermute
http://sayhellotoyournewbestfriend.com/?p=26
======
Wintermute
Just a review I did on a book that has five stars on Amazon and a foreword by
Guy Kawasaki, but is really bad. Instead of startup-relevant insights about an
extremely interesting topic, just badness.

~~~
davidw
I don't see contact information for you in your profile, so I'm going to write
here. Would you be willing to summarize the book for Squeezed Books, at
<http://www.squeezedbooks.com> ?

Thanks!

